# Mini Mating Nucs



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Heres some pics for those who wanted to see them:


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Interesting.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

what's the baggies? feeders?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

WVbeekeeper said:


> what's the baggies? feeders?


Yes, I find wood floats work better than the wire does.


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

Does the cloth across the top wicking water during a rain cause any problem? Looks good by the way!


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice Paggjam,

I should stop by one of these days, you can do the same.

Gilman


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I haven't had any trouble with the cloth wicking rain. I use those types of covers on my other mating nucs, mediums and deeps, with just a piece of plywood cut to hold them down.


----------

